# No sound from Yamaha RX-V673



## DarkBeer

I have a Yamaha RX-V673 receiver which is not producing any sound from any speaker channel or the headphone jack. It was located in an office where we apparently had a small surge over our power over ethernet switch. There were 2 Cisco IP phones (POE) that were damaged, and the theory is that the receiver was also damaged at the same time since it is plugged into the same network. Video passes through fine, just no audio regardless of source. I'm just looking for any feedback on how difficult this would be to fix? Is there any starting point I should look at for repairing it. I have a couple of friends that are pretty handy with electronics repairs, so I'm hoping this can be repaired.
Thanks!


----------



## rab-byte

Try running the test tones from the AVR setup menu. If they play it could point you towards where the problem is. Honestly though you're probably looking at a new unit.


----------



## Lumen

Welcome DarkBeer, and I agree with Rab-Byte. Your tech friends might be able to get hold of a schematic, and maybe even individual electrical parts, but mass market electronics are usually modularized to be disposable.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## DarkBeer

Any idea if the problem would be most likely the PCB with the ethernet and HDMI ports on it? Found another person with power supply issues, so if I could get that unit from him for cheap, I could swap parts.


----------



## robbo266317

That depends on how easy the modules are to swap out and whether that is indeed the problem. 
You could just be buying another paperweight if that isn't the problem with your unit.


----------



## lcaillo

Most AVRs do not have easy to replace modules, but it depends. I doubt that the problem is simply there, more likely in the switching circuits. The first thing to do is to make some visual inspection of the circuit boards. See if there are traces that are burned up or visibly damaged components. If it is extensive it might not be practical to repair. Could just be one or two components. No way to tell without some inspection and testing.


----------

